# 10 Jahre BERGWERK vom 26.09.-28.09.2008



## RK @ BERGWERK (19. November 2007)

weitere Info´s folgen....................


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (26. Mai 2008)

*wo ?*

Hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (21. Juli 2008)

@ Optimizer / NIKOS


Tour 1:
bzgl. der Tour habe ich in Richtung Bremerhof (Kaiserslautern) angedacht. Bin letztens mal ne "Vortour"gefahren.
Ab Johanniskreuz begleitet man den Mountainbikepark innerhalb der Tour 3 ein Stück auf einem wunderschönen Trail in Richtung Trippstad......und Bremerhof ist zur Einkehr gedacht..........

Tour 2:
wär zu überlegen mal in Richtung France zu radeln..........so ab Hinterweidenthal durchs Dahner Felsenland in Richtung Wegelnburg etc. Ist landschaftlich mal einwenig anders als bei uns und hier und da auf den ein oder anderen Aussichtspunkt.....wär nicht schlecht........


was meint Ihr ?


----------



## Da Anhänger (21. Juli 2008)

hi 
also in dahn war ich auch schon unterwegs.haben geile wege würd cih direkt wieder hinfahren. allerdings hatte es damals sehr viele wandergruppen mit führung..die Gruppenführer waren alle sehr net und haben einem auch noch tipps für gute wege gegeben aber die touris haben  oft und sehr viel gemault und daran erinnert das wir mit nem bike im Pfälzerwald auf solchen wegen nichts verloren hätten..aber das war vor 2 jahren...


----------

